# November Photo Contest



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Abby blending into the golden fall colors.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Happy Autumn!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Deb's, can you see me?


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Here's Billie Above the Foliage in Boston! 
( Her Color is perfect for Autumn, It should be her middle name )


----------



## abee (11 mo ago)

Pup's first fall. I think this might be his favorite season 🍁🍂


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is Zaya from a few weeks ago


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Not eligible, but autumn is the favorite season around here!


----------



## mariartist (8 mo ago)

Probably not eligible but we’re enjoying rangers first fall. he loves the cool temps


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

A beautiful autumn pic that is definitely eligible!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

mariartist said:


> Probably not eligible but we’re enjoying rangers first fall. he loves the cool temps
> View attachment 897415


Ranger is super cute here, but I wanna know how you trained the maple leaves to fall in such a picturesque pattern......my leaves just fall in dead brown piles.......


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

The scenery and colors are great in all of these shots. You guys are all winners in my opinion....


----------



## mariartist (8 mo ago)

FurdogDad said:


> Ranger is super cute here, but I wanna know how you trained the maple leaves to fall in such a picturesque pattern......my leaves just fall in dead brown piles.......


Ha! We have a massive tree in the front of the house, whenever we rake, more just fall. Luckily they were still fresh from the tree when I took this picture. The dead brown leaves live on the roof and driveway now 🤣


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

mariartist said:


> Ha! We have a massive tree in the front of the house, whenever we rake, more just fall. Luckily they were still fresh from the tree when I took this picture. The dead brown leaves live on the roof and driveway now 🤣


Well, I'm glad they were smart enough to realize they weren't acceptably photogenic......


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Fall pheasant hunt


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Dancing in the leaves while recovering from hot spots. Also, California winter is everywhere else autumn


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

A little snow on the ground but fall for me is pheasant season.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Pretty in pink


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Not eligible, but Duster fits beautifully into the fall landscape! Taken in our front yard a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

ceegee said:


> Not eligible, but Duster fits beautifully into the fall landscape! Taken in our front yard a couple of weeks ago.
> View attachment 897498
> View attachment 897499


Beautiful pup and awesome pictures!


----------



## toffee the pooper-pup (5 mo ago)

wow...these pics are all so adorable! I should DEFINITELY take some autumn pics of my pup as well


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Lily


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

SRW said:


> Lily
> View attachment 897519



Lily you're amazing 😄.. but I ask one of Jake too! 😉


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Sankari said:


> Lily you're amazing 😄.. but I ask one of Jake too! 😉


Going duck hunting on the Mississippi River.
Jake is laying on the bow of the boat, his favorite spot.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

SRW said:


> Going duck hunting on the Mississippi River.
> Jake is laying on the bow of the boat, his favorite spot.
> View attachment 897534



So happy to see a picture of Jake.. He seems just as serious as Lily 😅


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Felix and his frisbee post autumnal shower


----------



## sabs08 (4 mo ago)

just for funsies, Nova enjoying the fall season 🍁


----------



## Jennybaby (Sep 3, 2020)

Jenny’s Autumn 🍂


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oscar snoozes in the leaves.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

OscarsDad said:


> Oscar snoozes in the leaves.
> 
> View attachment 897633


Looks like he's got "Leaf it" down........


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hunter and Lucy, in our local Chugach Mountain range. Wonderful fall day. This was a few years ago. Both Hunter and Lucy are gone now. They loved berry picking and mountain biking.


----------



## Carolyn A (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Alaska7133 said:


> Hunter and Lucy, in our local Chugach Mountain range. Wonderful fall day. This was a few years ago. Both Hunter and Lucy are gone now. They loved berry picking and mountain biking.


Beyond gorgeous!!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Burning Ring of Fire! 2 beautiful models…Archie and Mother Nature!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

FurdogDad said:


> Looks like he's got "Leaf it" down........


Not so much but then again, he was a street dog and they leave nothing!


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

After a swim on a beautiful fall day.


----------



## Brinkley12 (Jan 6, 2022)

Broggie in the park today during golden hour!


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Glenlivet playing in the fallen leaves


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

love his scotch name!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close later today.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

3goldens2keep said:


> View attachment 897909


I'm getting the voting poll all set, is there a dog in this pic????


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closed.
Look for the voting poll.


----------

